# Continuity Tester for LOUDER environments...



## Miller6386 (Apr 6, 2014)

I have a Fluke 117 that I LOVE.... (Although recently I have began to doubt it so I ordered new leads but am still wondering if its working right but another story for another thread.) I work in the machine repair field. We travel all over and troubleshoot machine issue and repair as needed... Most of the time we are in louder areas so the continuity tester on my 117 is pretty impossible to hear... I would love for their to be some visual thing on the screen that showed I had a completed circuit but all it does is make a sound. A very low volume sound at that....


My question is are there any tips or tricks to make that sound louder? Or can someone recommend either a whole new unit that is louder or has visual aid for continuity. I hate to ditch this meter but really hate to have to carry another tool with me.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

My fluke 373 does everything you need

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Fluke T-600 has visual display indicating results. You can get em' on Ebay for $75.00 shipped.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Miller6386 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks guys I'll look at both! 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Some of the purists are not going to like this bit what I do is make my own.
I use a 28VDC Sonalert that you can get from most Industrial electronic supply houses and series 3 nine volt batteries and a switch to turn it off and on. You might want to series a 1/2 amp fast acting fuse just for a added layer of safety. Mount all this in a small chassis box with some alligator leads and are good to go.
Now it is not very loud but you would be surprised what ambient noise you can hear it over. Does a lot better than s DMM continuity tester.

LC


----------



## Miller6386 (Apr 6, 2014)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Some of the purists are not going to like this bit what I do is make my own.
> I use a 28VDC Sonalert that you can get from most Industrial electronic supply houses and series 3 nine volt batteries and a switch to turn it off and on. You might want to series a 1/2 amp fast acting fuse just for a added layer of safety. Mount all this in a small chassis box with some alligator leads and are good to go.
> Now it is not very loud but you would be surprised what ambient noise you can hear it over. Does a lot better than s DMM continuity tester.
> 
> LC


I really love my 117 but I think fluke dropped the ball on how quit it is. At least light up the no contact light or something...... I want to buy a spare and see what can be done to make mine better. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

I once made one from a small RadioShack project box, a 120db piezo emitter, a couple of batteries, and some test leads. You could hear it through the ear plugs and ear muffs we wore on the 110-dB pump deck.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Fluke 179 is one to look at too. I can verify it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Klein has a new DMM that has the visual continuity on the screen that you asked for. A red LED lights up for continuity. The meter is only $50, but it it not near as full featured as your 117. It only does voltage, resistance, and continuity. It is the MM-500, and Klein has a video on their site that shows what the visual continuity looks like.

If you are looking for a full featured meter, with visual continuity, then look at Agilent. They have some high end meters, that also have visual continuity.


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

Any of the Agilent U127x industrial series DMMs have very loud indicators plus flash the backlight on the screen.

http://www.home.agilent.com/en/pd-1...dust-resistant?nid=-34618.956189&cc=US&lc=eng


----------

